# A web site worth visiting



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I came across this lovely website of a nature loving French camping-cariste and thought I would share it with you.
Enjoy when you've got a little time to spare, you won't want to leave it.

http://naturellementvotres.chez.tiscali.fr/

It might give you some ideas when planning trips abroad.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Great way to practice my [lousy] French!
thanx
8)


----------

